# my 200sx



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

what did it run? and whats the setup ??


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> what did it run? and whats the setup ??


 it was at 10psi when i ran it and i ran a 14.2 @ 97mph, its a 15psi now, ga16de with 50k miles on it, 370cc injectors,t28 turbo, emanage ultimate, straight 2.5 inch pipe no cat or resonator ,ebay intercooler and piping lol, fidanza flywheel, act clutch, jwt cams, walbro 255 fuel pump, not running bov just wastegate.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> it was at 10psi when i ran it and i ran a 14.2 @ 97mph, its a 15psi now, ga16de with 50k miles on it, 370cc injectors,t28 turbo, emanage ultimate, straight 2.5 inch pipe no cat or resonator ,ebay intercooler and piping lol, fidanza flywheel, act clutch, jwt cams, walbro 255 fuel pump, not running bov just wastegate.


So you do not have a blowoff or bypass valve? You realize you are going to severly shorten turbo life right? 

Looks like a decent setup for sure. Lets see some engine bay pics!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

..that fmic is killin me.. lol


----------

